# Forward Emails from Dataone



## Charley (Feb 11, 2008)

How can I forward all emails from my Dataone webmail to another email service like Gmail ? 


I will be on vacation for 2 weeks, so this will help in keeping all the emails without clogging the webmail which has only 5 mb space.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 12, 2008)

If your Dataone webmail has a pop option (it should), then no problem. Other email services have an option to check mail via pop protocol. See  here

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2008)

Does it mean that all Dataone mails will go into my gmail account automatically ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 12, 2008)

It means that Gmail will download all dataone emails to itself.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Feb 14, 2008)

how often will it check them ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 14, 2008)

I really do not know

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Feb 16, 2008)

> In the Get mail from other accounts section, click Add another mail account.



Nothing happens when I click this option in Gmail>Settings. I use IE 6.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

Strange, try in Firefox and just follow the link I gave you above, its the official tutorial from Gmail.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Feb 17, 2008)

will copies of the emails be saved on dataone, once gmail checks it ?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 17, 2008)

Unless you specify to delete them, Gmail will leave those copies untouched.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

Please see, there is an option for the above in the settings. Instead of asking so many question start configuring, when you get your hands dirty and read through all the settings in the page mentioned above you'll understand and learn the process well enough to guide someone else.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright, I set it up. It works fine.

*Now what I want to know is does gmail, have delivery notifications and read receipts ? *


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

NO, not that I know of

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2008)

How do I export the emails now in gmail to outlook express?


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 5, 2008)

achacko@dataone.in said:


> How do I export the emails now in gmail to outlook express?



In GMail options enable IMAP
*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725


----------

